# 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??



## captain iglu (16. Juli 2010)

*2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

ich habe mir eine gtx 470 gekauft und einen neuen lüfter: 120x120x25 be quiet Silent Wings PWM T12025-LF-PWM 18.5dB(A) - Computer Shop -
weil in meinem pc kaum airflow vorhanden ist (trotz 3 lüftern) und ich vermeiden wollte dass die graka schon im ersten sommer verglüht... 
bin mir jetzt nicht sicher wo ich den am geschicktesten einbauen soll an der seite ist platz ich könnte ihn aber auch irgendwie vor der graka festmachen was ist die bessere lösung
ps hab zwar einen frontlüfter aber der macht kaum wind


----------



## NCphalon (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

Also wenn die Öffnung in der Seite direkt neben der GraKa is, bau ihn da hin, das bringt schon einiges.


----------



## captain iglu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

ja da war ich mir halt nicht sicher er ist schon direkt gegenüber der pci slots aber ich hab gehört, dass man damit eben jeden "flow" zunichte macht und die graka saugt ja auch von der front her die luft an


----------



## herethic (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

Werd  Bitte konkreter:
Was für ein Case hast du überhaupt?

Kannst du eine Zeichnung machen wo deine Lüfter sind und wie sie blasen/saugen?

Warum macht dein Frontlüfter sogut wie nichts?

Wie siehst mit deinem Kabelmanagment aus?

Ein Seitenlüfter bringt i.d.R. am meisten für ne Graka(sabotiert aber den Airflow),aber ich weiß ja nicht wie dein Case ist


----------



## captain iglu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

hab ein sharkoon revenge
http://www.sharkoon.com/html/produkte/pc_gehaeuse/revenge_eco/index.html?id=7
mit lüftern an front und rückseite
front 140 cm 1300rpm
rückseite 120cm 1200rpm
cpu 120cm bis 1400rpm

frontlüfter ist ein billiger von xsilence 
kabelmanagement ist nicht vorhanden, habe alles in den hdd käfig gestopft was übrig war hab zum glück ein modulares nt


----------



## captain iglu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

das wäre meine idee (blauer lüfter) blaue kiste= graka (für den der es nicht geahnt hat)


----------



## herethic (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

Du bekommst aber einen Überdruck im Case,lieber Seitenlüfter.


----------



## captain iglu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

also nich gut ok danke


----------



## Chimera (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

Also ich hab im Asgard 2 Lüfter im Seitenteil, unten einen saugenden und oben einen rausblasenden. Die Temperatur der Graka hat sich damit zwar um ein paar Grad (nicht viel) verbessert, aber die CPU stieg dafür um auch ein paar Grad. 
Falls dein Frontlüfter zu wenig Saft kriegt und deshalb nicht höher dreht, dann schliess ihn doch direkt am Netzteil an. Wird dann evtl. halt etwas lauter, dafür kühlt er vielleicht(!) etwas besser.
Zwei Lüfter hintereinander bringen aus logischer Sicht nichts, ausser Verwirbelungen. Ausser natürlich beide drehen exakt gleich schnell mit den Rotorblättern in exakt abgestimmter Folge, so dass ein einziger Flow entsteht. Ansonsten wirst du wohl kaum ne Verbesserung erhalten.
Kannst es ja ausserhalb einfach testen: zuerst einen Lüfter, die Hand davor halten und dann zwei Lüfter hintereinander, Hand davor halten. Zudem dürfte dann aber auch nichts in diesem Luftstrom liegen, da dies auch wieder Einfluss hat. Besser also den einen Lüfter entweder durch nen effizienteren ersetzen oder halt mehr Power geben.


----------



## captain iglu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

der frontlüfter läuft übers mb aber ich hab ihn immer auf vollgas weil er eben kaum luft bewegt 
ich werd dann wahrscheinlich mal ein bischen testen


----------



## Chimera (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

Nun, wenn er über das Board nicht gut oder nicht voll angetrieben wird, würd ich ihn mal per Adapter direkt am Saft. Hatte ähnliches Problem vor kurzem, da drehte der Frontlüfter auch nur spärlich und die HDDs kamen auf ca. 40-42 Grad. Jetzt läuft der Lüfter permanent an 7V und die HDDs liegen bei 32-36 Grad. 
Ist natürlich schon auch wichtig, dass es ein effizienter Lüfter ist, der auch ordentlich Luft reinzieht. Bringt ja nicht viel, wenn er schnell dreht und trotzdem kaum saugt.


----------



## captain iglu (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

naja ich glaub der kann nicht viel schneller ich kann aber auch nicht genau nachvollziehen wie viel spannung das mobo gibt wenn bei speedfan 100% stehen aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das dann um die 12V sein werden 
mal sehen vllt tausch ich den bei zeiten auch mal gegen einen ultra kaze mit 3000rpm aus dann hör ich die gtx 470 bestimmt auch nicht mehr


----------



## Rayman (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

ne die dürftest dann ncihtmehr hören 

versuchs dochmal wenn du den silent wing in die front einbaust ob das mehr bringt


----------



## Ascor (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

Fürn 120mm Frontlüfter empfehle ich dir die hier:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 120mm Fan AP121 Air Penetrator
Die bringen ordentlich Luft rein und verteilen die Luft nicht über alle Ecken.
Meine Graka wird damit richtig schön gekühlt.


----------



## Chimera (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

Nen 3000 U/min brauchst du nicht unbedingt, sondern einfach einen effizienten der viel Luft bewegt. Die Idee von Silverstone kann man auch mit anderen Lüftern umsetzen, in dem man (wie ich) z.B. das Wabengitter von Nexus verwendet. Dieses funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Silverstone Lüfter und bündelt den Luftstrom, anstatt ihn zu verteilen: Nexus BeamAir Fan Adapter. Ob es ähnliches auch von anderen Herstellern gibt, dass kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Wincenty (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*



Chimera schrieb:


> Nen 3000 U/min brauchst du nicht unbedingt, sondern einfach einen effizienten der viel Luft bewegt. Die Idee von Silverstone kann man auch mit anderen Lüftern umsetzen, in dem man (wie ich) z.B. das Wabengitter von Nexus verwendet. Dieses funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Silverstone Lüfter und bündelt den Luftstrom, anstatt ihn zu verteilen: Nexus BeamAir Fan Adapter. Ob es ähnliches auch von anderen Herstellern gibt, dass kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.



Wo man sich solche "Wabengitter" irgendwo nachträglich besorgen? Am liebsten bei Caseking oder Alternate aber dort habe ich sowas bis dato noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Chimera (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung wo's die in DE gibt. In der CH hab ich bisher auch nur ein paar Händler gesehen, die Nexus im Sortiment haben. Wobei wenn man mal auf der Website schaut, werden folgende Shops als Verkaufsort für DE angegeben: Aquatuning.de, hpm-computer.de, highend-computer.de, keep-silent.de. Ob sie es dort aber im Shop haben oder bestellen müssten, dass müsste man halt mal nachfragen.


----------



## captain iglu (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

bei mir würd das mit dem gitter sowieso nicht passen, da ich selbst den normal dicken 140er zwischen hdd käfig und außenwand prügel musste, was das angeht ist das gehäuse eine fehlkonstruktion 
btw das seitenteil ist auch ******* man kriegt das gar nicht verschraubt, weil es so krumm ist


----------



## Pumpi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 lüfter 10 cm hintereinander,sinnvoll??*

So schlecht find ich das Gehäuse gar nicht, im vergleich zu den meisten anderen.

Problem bei den Gehäusen ist der allgemeine zu kleine Airflow, im zusammenspiel mit kräftiger CPU und heißem Fermi (wie Du ja schon selbst gecheckt hast).

Du könntest Dein Case recht einfach auf die Bedürfnisse der Zeit ausrichten.

Siehe: Boden aufflexen/dremeln und zusätzlichen 180er etc. einsetzen. Deine seitlichen Wabenstruckturen werden dann auf einmal wieder sinnig, sie verhindern einen Überdruck.

Empfehle 180er Silverstone Modell bis 700 U/Min, brauchst Du dann nicht mal Regeln. Bedenke : Den Lüfter entweder entkoppelt (Gumminippel) oder schwingend (Kabelstrapse) zu Lagern.

Das Du nicht alle Slot's auf deinem Board brauchst, davon gehe ich aus. Würde halt wohl den ein oder anderen unteren kosten.

Dein Thermi wird damit entweder richtig abgehen oder aber auch recht leise. Je nach Einstellung halt, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.

P.s: Das Case am besten auf hohe Rollen stellen, damit's nicht allzuviel Staub zieht. Solltest Du über den Staublieferanten Nr.1 Parkett/Laminat verfügen, dann das Case auf den Schreibtisch stellen. Wird dann halt bei der Performanceeinstellung doch etwas Lauter.

Mfg Pumpi


----------

